# [SOLVED package moved] TOR removed from portage?

## ryszardzonk

I did portage sync update as usual and I tried to update the installation and notice following

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=net-misc/tor-0.2"
```

My first idea was that the package was moved to the different section like it happened for various packages over the years, but I could not find it anywhere and when I wanted to pull old version of the ebuild from the website I noticed that the page that has been there for ages is gone as well https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/net-misc/tor

Was that a hack or deliberate action to remove package without the notice?

----------

## cboldt

It moved to  net-vpn/tor

----------

## ryszardzonk

lol. I did search for it with "eix net-*/tor", but obviously it did not find it there hence I did not to do eix-update first. Still I would say instead of page on wiki being removed completely as google search still leads to it better would be to create stub there that redirects to new location.

----------

## cboldt

The only reason I knew was that I have been monitoring the packages database, and recalled seeing "tor" listed.

I have no idea whether portage can automatically manage the change, and I see two packages that have dependencies (net-libs/stem and net-misc/arm).

----------

## cboldt

Oh - you might want to have eix-update run automatically after an `emerge --sync`

```
#!/bin/sh

# /etc/portage/postsync.d/eix-update

if [ -x /usr/bin/eix-update ] ; then

  cp -a /var/cache/eix/portage.eix /var/cache/eix/previous.eix

  eix-update -q

fi 

:
```

Creating "previous.eix" facilitates running of `eix-diff`.  The closing ":" command insures that this short script always returns with an errorlevel of 0, regardless of how eix-update finishes.

----------

